# Just a few questions for you Sport quattro guys....



## Beefo (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been really interested in these cars latley but don't see too many of them out there. How hard is it to find them?? Also parts aswell... are audi parts interchagable like VW's??? They even have a a slightly Scirocco shape to them.. me likey...
also just wondering if there are any canadian guys in here??
Thanks guys


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Just a few questions for you Sport quattro guys.... (Beefo)*

You mentioned the Sport quattro, but from reading your post, it sounds like you are referring to the ur quattro.
The ur quattro was the first Audi produced with the quattro drivetrain so the car was simply caled 'the quattro'.
Later on Audi encorporated the quattro drivetrain into other types of Audi's such as the 100 (5000), the 80 (4000) and so on....
German purists were quick to call thier quattros ur quattros as the word *Ur* translates in German as original..as in the _original_ quattro.
The ur quattro was a ground breaking rally car, and totally took the rally world by suprise as well as totally kick butt with these cars winning many, many races as well as the 1982 world rally championship.
They were (and still are) understandibly a terrific road car-the automotive press was in love with the car-rightfully so since it was the first production car with AWD, and a turbo.
As time went on the ur quattro's were underpowered, and too heavy to be competitive at a race. 
The answer as a very un-ruly quattro with a shortened wheel base (by 320mm) larger fender flares, and potent 300hp engine (street form)
Only 214 were built, of those only 164 were meant for street use.
You can easily compare the pictures below......
There is aprox. 450 ur quattro's in the US. Most commonly 1982, and 1983 models as the 1984 is the rarest with only 46 or so imported that year.
There is usually one for sale on ebay some great, some scarry.
Parts for these cars can be hard to find, and some of the parts can only be obtained used...
Others, like the doos, hood, and trunk are the same as a Coupe GT are alot easier to find.
Some VW/Audi parts are interchangable, but nothing usually very exciting. On the ur quattro it's down to the lampholders, windhield washer jets, door handles etc.
The MkII Scirocco does look a bit like the ur quattro to many of the untrained eye...and it's common place for the ur quattro owner to receive many comments such as "nice turbo scirocco!"
Especially looking at the front end dead on. The fenders are the best giveaway for the turbo'd cars to set them apart from the even more simular Audi coupe.-you can help but miss the flares, of which BMW used the same company to do the flares on the E30 M3 BMW.
Here's some piccy's
First the Sport Quattro:









Next is a beautiful ur quattro:











_Modified by Sepp at 5:19 PM 12-16-2004_


----------

